# British columbia felling job



## Lively (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello all I live in the UK and have recently passed my felling tickets and would love to move out to Canada to become a feller/faller but after a bit of research I'm not sure if I could just move out and find a job over there, would I have to do any certificates over there or would my UK tickets be acceptable?


----------



## Dayto (Mar 6, 2014)

We would not even consider you with UK tickets...Sorry for that , not being a ****...Just like Arborist don't have a chance at carrying over to a coastal faller.. You will have to start of in the riggin , learn the basics , set some beads , drag some tommy's around learn how to rig on steep ground after a few years you will go through as chaser /landing bucker (Re-learning chainsaw basics cuz this aint no flat ground 18"bar **** , this is high production steep ground running 36" Bar+ , learning how to buck big wood 5ft+ etc ) Then you might have the option to get broken into falling ..Then $16 ,000 to get your coastal certification....That's the difference out here , its usually passed down through family the opportunity to get broken in.. Its not just a course and there ya go "Now your a westcoast faller"...even after all this , you might not get the chance to go "Falling"..


----------



## Lively (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I own a tree surgeon company in the UK and have done for the last five years but only recently did the tickets, does that experience count for nothing? $16000 is a lot of money to suck eggs for the most part, is that certification required in just BC or everywhere like Oregon?


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 7, 2014)

Warshington and Oregon as yet do not require any certs (not 100% on Oregon). However the job market is very tight in general, and logging jobs are even more tight, on account of not enough logging going around for those of us that are in it. Not to mention the fallers are almost a dying breed now with mechanization taking over. 

Plus arborist skills are entirely different than logging, in logging the trees absolutely must come down in one piece, for tree service, chunking is the norm. Not to mention you don't get all day to fall 2-3 trees you get about 15 minutes, a little more if there is limbing involved.


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2014)

I have heard that GOOD, EXPERIENCED, QUALITY PRODUCTION fallers are hard to come by. We have a local guy who gets lured by better money, to drive 6 hours a day to work 6 hours. But he's got a reputation for cutting the way the people in charge want, being reliable, and for getting wood on the ground. He's good and kept working throughout the lean years.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 7, 2014)

Lively said:


> Well I own a tree surgeon company in the UK and have done for the last five years but only recently did the tickets, does that experience count for nothing? $16000 is a lot of money to suck eggs for the most part, is that certification required in just BC or everywhere like Oregon?



Being a tree "surgeon" is nothing at all, nowhere close, not even by a mile, the same as being a production timber faller. Nobody just walks into a falling job - especially coming from across the pond to the other side of the NA continent. When they say, steep ground, it's steep. Your thighs will burn and you'll wear out daily. When they say the trees are tall and the ground is short - that's where you need to know your **** to maximize your lay and the value of the logs. It's hard, body-breaking work, and bridging the gap from plain jane arborist to production faller is a big jump.

And have you ever used a saw with a wrap handle? Can you cut a humdoldt face?

You'll be lucky to get a falling job these days - that's a dying profession. If you're offered a rigging job, take it. If you don't, put your latex gloves back on and go sew up some xylems and phloems.


----------



## Lively (Mar 8, 2014)

Not everybody in the UK is a pencil pusher, some of us are big on fitness and like to take on challenges. No unfortunately I haven't used a full wrap handle as they are very hard to come by in the UK. Humboldt, open, standard face cuts you name it we don't all use 18" bars, smallest bar I use besides a top handle is 25"


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2014)

Lively said:


> Not everybody in the UK is a pencil pusher, some of us are big on fitness and like to take on challenges. No unfortunately I haven't used a full wrap handle as they are very hard to come by in the UK. Humboldt, open, standard face cuts you name it we don't all use 18" bars, smallest bar I use besides a top handle is 25"



Why do you want to be a faller?


----------



## Lively (Mar 8, 2014)

I love the idea of the challenge for fitness, fresh air and I absolutely love falling more than any climbing


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2014)

Does it have to be west coast?


----------



## Lively (Mar 8, 2014)

Not exactly anywhere where there is a nice summer and a cold winter, not like England!, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 8, 2014)

do you like lots of rain ?


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2014)

Lots of southeastern fallers/loggers on this site. It's a really big country with trees on lots of it


----------



## Lively (Mar 8, 2014)

Not a big fan of rain, When you say southeastern do you still mean in the USA if so where abouts? e.g Carolina


----------



## 1270d (Mar 8, 2014)

Lively said:


> Not a big fan of rain


 as I understand it the west coast of US and Canada wouldn't be an ideal environment for you.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 8, 2014)

If looking to work in BC ,may consider the weather conditions ,it does stay a pretty steady 45 degree avg most of the winter ,and summers are not normally too warm 60-70 ,but will need rain gear in the winter months

you may browse these BC training video's ,they give a general idea of the terrain and weather and what the trees are like


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 8, 2014)

Carolina's, Tennessee. Arkansas. I'm just going by where some of the pro fallers on this site hail from. Like you, I think I'd enjoy being a faller, unlike you I'm an unskilled pencil and sharp object pusher who can't match cuts. I do have wrap handles tho, so maybe I'm closer than I think??......


----------



## Lively (Mar 8, 2014)

Baby steps Huskstihl  I'll look into those places, cheers for the info as aside from the weather B.C requires certificates which cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 8, 2014)

Most folks can't handle the weather out here, its bad enough in Seattle or Portland, once you get into the hills a little ways, or skip past the end of the Olympics or Vancouver Island it gets really nasty. 

And by steep we mean steep, nothing you got in England even comes close. Maybe parts of Scotland, but even then there is the 5000' elevation gain in a little over half an hour (less if your in a crummy (less still if its payday and you're in a crummy)), on windy dirt roads. Temperature drops with the elevation, and the weather is completely unpredictable, could be sunny and 70f at sea level, and rainy and 40 on the landing, in june...


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 8, 2014)

From the descriptions of the weather and terrain, sounds like a Limey would find himself on another planet in the PNW. Not for the faint of heart. But on the other hand, a young fella with a lot of ambition and motivation can achieve a lot.


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2014)

What's the song? 

I'm sick of settin chokers in this dog gone rain...

It's a beauty of country when the fog clears. That's what makes us stay here, plus some of us do better in cool weather. My favorite thing, and it would also be true for Beautiful British Columbia, is that if you are sick of the rain, or want a change, hop into the car and drive an hour or two and you'll be either in a wetter climate, or a desert, depending on which way you go.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 8, 2014)

If your heart is in it you can make it happen. look at work requirements first- work visa and stuff, US doesn't need any certifications but you'd still have to be legal, no real business is going to pay under the table. Huge liability in a dangerous line of work.

I'm and east side pro, here we have 7.5 months of ideal, 1.5 months of too cold, and 2.5 months of too hot


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2014)

hammerlogging said:


> If your heart is in it you can make it happen. look at work requirements first- work visa and stuff, US doesn't need any certifications but you'd still have to be legal, no real business is going to pay under the table. Huge liability in a dangerous line of work.
> 
> I'm and east side pro, here we have 7.5 months of ideal, 1.5 months of too cold, and 2.5 months of too hot



And .5 of what?


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> And .5 of what?


 
I figured that was Christmas. Or fire shut down. Or ??


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2014)

We haven't had this for a while...


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> And .5 of what?


finishing up the rotten junk that comes with any FS unit


----------



## Como (Mar 9, 2014)

Ex UK now Colorado, coldest I have seen is -40, F or C, both the same.

Are you married to a Yank, how would you propose to move here?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 9, 2014)

slowp said:


> We haven't had this for a while...




Do they sell cheese in British Columbia?


----------



## Pulpwooder101 (Mar 11, 2014)

I cut everything I haul to the mill with a saw, no machines just yet. Now iv been in the woods since I was 13, I'm 21 now, and that doesn't mean a darn thing!! I worked with ROW company as a contract feller. I brought my own saws because the poulan and echo chainsaws didn't feel right to me. I was 1 of 5 other fellers working this job in central MS. These guys claimed to be professionals and would fight you over their Experience. I used a humbolt notch once. Tree went down perfect, they wrote me up for unsafe work ethnics. So I used a conventional notch the rest of my tenure there. My point is, even if I do become certified and a "professional" feller. I pray to god nobody knows but me!! I don't think I'd want that much hype behind my name and idiots trying to compete with me and lie to the bosses to get me gone hahaha!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2014)

I think certification can be alot of BS. Ive seen newly certified BC fallers who cant file their own chain, let alone deal with a falling problem. And talk about cocky! Alot of them dont last long. Bottom line- it's either in your blood or it's not.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 22, 2014)

Try Quebec, there proberly less strict since its on the east coast...But...America is full...


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

Stay in school and don't do drugs...your talkin' silly

-Your in one of the Country's with the highest currencies in the western hemisphere. Its two Canadian Dollars per £
You get 1200£ and your a million air in the Philippines.
What were ya thinkin'!
You want more exercise and challenge then work all day and
go to an MMA club and get the snot kick out a ya every night for a year when talk to me.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

A little parody of Dr Hook's ~On the cover of the rolling stone

Well we're BC Fallers 
We got big big balls 
and we're hated everywhere we got 
we complain about the rain 
& complain about the snow 
but we make..30 thousand dollars a shooowww 

We're on all kinda hills
Takin' all kinda spills
50/1... and my saw ain't hoter

we keep getin' liquored 
cuz we can't get our picture 
on the cover of the West Coast Logger 
OOOON THE COOOOVVVER OF THE WEST COOOAST LOOOGGERRRR 

We got some ...in eeeevery town, 
blue n brown eeeeyed 'groooupies' 
that keep us companyyy ..on our stayyyy 
We can have.. alllll the friendssss.. that money can buy 
then we'll be on our wayyyy 

To cut more trees 
off a springboard or our knees 
and liiiive to see another dayyyy 

We have very strong willssss 
Legislated with too many billsss 
To try teach us a 'safer' way 

You know our BALLS KEEP GETTIN' PITCHY..BUT we can't get our piture 
on the cover of the West Coast Logger 
OOOOOON THE COOOOVERR OF THE WEST COAST LOOOGGERRR 
(Yeah that sounds like us man)


----------



## Slingblade (May 21, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> A little parody of Dr Hook's ~On the cover of the rolling stone
> 
> Well we're BC Fallers
> We got big big balls
> ...


Not bad, but you forgot one thing...

True, we have strong wills
Legislated by too damn many bills
They try to teach a safer way
But "out of camp" we need to play....

That's what they pay us for
We make the money then we score
Fast women, wine, or bag a "dime"
A faller's need is killing time....

Slingblade


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2014)

Robert W. Service doesn't have any competition here.


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)

my lawn needs mowed


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2014)

Pygmy goats.


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2014)

feller buncher


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Robert W. Service doesn't have any competition here.



Ouch...that's pretty bad since he's been dead since '58

Tell me I'm a shlty faller , but my poetry man!..really? ...really?
OK I'm going to drop so many poems that they will come out with an emoticon with a sign that says this poetry sucks


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2014)

Ignore list.


----------



## Slingblade (May 21, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> my lawn needs mowed


----------



## Slingblade (May 21, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Ignore list.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

Slingblade said:


>


Some people have a good sense of humour I know.
That's was funny as heck lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

Slingblade said:


>





Slingblade said:


> Not bad, but you forgot one thing...
> 
> True, we have strong wills
> Legislated by too damn many bills
> ...




You stole my thunder smexy legs!!! so thats what a pilaties instructors body looks like. I think I'm Felling in love.
Nice collaboration, unbeknownst as it was.
Your lylics will stay. I had the first verse over 20 years ago then wrote the rest about 5 months ago on a social/X site to someone's pm. and hadn't looked at it since so I took 10 minutes and tweaked it a bit and paste copied.
BTW you on my ignore list? I think that's how you welcome people around here.
So welcome to the site.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 21, 2014)

2dogs said:


> Do they sell cheese in British Columbia?


To go with the wine...nope
not since WCB of BC said no" Dutchmen's " allowed
they grabbed the dairy cows and went back to the Netherlands
...I think
There sure mad at the "Dutchman" because they're in our legislation as been one of the 6 deadly sins. Who knew?


----------



## Slingblade (May 22, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> You stole my thunder smexy legs!!! so thats what a pilaties instructors body looks like. I think I'm Felling in love.
> Nice collaboration, unbeknownst as it was.
> Your lylics will stay. I had the first verse over 20 years ago then wrote the rest about 5 months ago on a social/X site to someone's pm. and hadn't looked at it since so I took 10 minutes and tweaked it a bit and paste copied.
> BTW you on my ignore list? I think that's how you welcome people around here.
> So welcome to the site.


Thank you, you are the first (the only) one to welcome me to the site...Speaks volumes about you West Coast...


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2014)

Stick around, then we'll worry about the welcoming party. Saying highya isn't really something we do to strangers out here, too many serial killers...


----------



## Slingblade (May 22, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Stick around, then we'll worry about the welcoming party. Saying highya isn't really something we do to strangers out here, too many serial killers...


Understand Washington....Here in redneck country we eat serial killers for breakfast...It's all in the "swing of the blade" baby doll...


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2014)

meh no one leaves the house here, so those outside, work outside, "work" (as in werkin girls or selling crack), or stalk... We have very nice sidewalks and no one uses them, really very few cracks in em...


----------



## Slingblade (May 22, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> meh no one leaves the house here, so those outside, work outside, "work" (as in werkin girls or selling crack), or stalk... We have very nice sidewalks and no one uses them, really very few cracks in em...


Oy vey!... Sounds like a sad state of affairs logger man...No fresh air is bad for the disposition and sidewalks w/o cracks tend to buckle and crack during spring thaw....


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2014)

Loggers and construction are about all you see with real jobs outside.

As far as thawing it would have to freeze hard enough first, just rains all the damn time... The side walks have expansion joints, what I meant was no cracks in the concrete, unless a tree is growing near by, and they arn't usually covered in abc gum, or Gods know what...


----------



## Slingblade (May 22, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Loggers and construction are about all you see with real jobs outside.
> 
> As far as thawing it would have to freeze hard enough first, just rains all the damn time... The side walks have expansion joints, what I meant was no cracks in the concrete, unless a tree is growing near by, and they arn't usually covered in abc gum, or Gods know what...


I knew what you meant Logger, I was just playing with you *grin*...Don't complain, Washington is a beautiful state and freezing weather is over rated!...


----------



## northmanlogging (May 23, 2014)

Don't move here...


----------



## Slingblade (May 23, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Don't move here...


No worries, I'm thinking British Columbia....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 23, 2014)

there is some southerners here slingblade..........maybe just look around and figure some of these guys out..........some like to BS, some do not. but we all talk loggin.


----------



## Slingblade (May 23, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> there is some southerners here slingblade..........maybe just look around and figure some of these guys out..........some like to BS, some do not. but we all talk loggin.


It's all good Maryland...Logging and tree falling is big business South of the Mason Dixon....These boys take no prisoners, they just hand it down to the next generation...They're the ones you want on your side when the bottles break and the chit starts to fly....


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2014)

Send goats, or a swather.


----------



## Slingblade (May 23, 2014)

slowp said:


> Send goats, or a swather.




@ Olyman...Agree, and thank you.... <3


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 23, 2014)

Gologit said:


> And .5 of what?


Lol...well its the same as 1.5 months of f cold and 2.5 months of heat and with the .5 months, it all equates to 4.5 months of azz time.


----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2014)

slowp said:


> Send goats, or a swather.




Goats! Pygmy goats. When they're not chomping on the grass they can keep Benny company.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2014)

Nope. They gotta be big goats. That way they can skid some alder and if I want to go into the back country, they can pack all the gear.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 23, 2014)

Oh so I'm not on the ignore list after all, i'm just on the
"Ignore list"
*peace*


----------



## JakeG (May 23, 2014)

slowp said:


> Nope. They gotta be big goats. That way they can skid some alder and if I want to go into the back country, they can pack all the gear.



Goat skidding! Pics if it ever happens


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 23, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> @ Olyman...Agree, and thank you.... <3


Does that sound mean, animals taking the job out from a machine? machines are putting our kind out of work! In the bush and the bedroom  employ us animals.


----------



## slowp (May 23, 2014)

JakeG said:


> Goat skidding! Pics if it ever happens


 
Well, I have seen a Shetland Pony skidding out firewood. Why not a goat? People do use them to pack in gear in the wilderness. 

Don't wait for pictures.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 24, 2014)

Come to the BC....where men are men....& well ...goats are nervous ......this time,
and pansy.... That's always bin the name of a Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiidle flower.

I couldn't do my job without a machine but there ain't a dam machine that can do my job.


----------



## StihlKiwi (May 24, 2014)

There's always little ol' NZ, where men are men and sheep are nervous (goats are target practice) 

Doesn't cost $15k to qualify as a faller either


----------



## northmanlogging (May 24, 2014)

I thought the men where mmeeennnn and the sheep where nervous in Montana?


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> I thought the men where mmeeennnn and the sheep where nervous in Montana?


 
It is Montaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana.


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

slowp said:


> It is Montaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana.


lol...


----------



## Eccentric (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Thank you, you are the first (the only) one to welcome me to the site...Speaks volumes about you West Coast...



...........and the guy that 'welcomed' you to the site has been here about a week. Looks like the F&L section isn't immune after all....


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> ...........and the guy that 'welcomed' you to the site has been here about a week. Looks like the F&L section isn't immune after all....


You can quote me, but you can't give me a like....Not very neighborly of you Nor Cal....


----------



## 1270d (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> You can quote me, but you can't give me a like....Not very neighborly of you Nor Cal....


What's the difference if you get a like or not?


----------



## president (May 24, 2014)

Lively said:


> Hello all I live in the UK and have recently passed my felling tickets and would love to move out to Canada to become a feller/faller but after a bit of research I'm not sure if I could just move out and find a job over there, would I have to do any certificates over there or would my UK tickets be acceptable?


So you want to (Be a Lumberjack) do you ? what about womans clothing and hanging round in bars,just like yer old pa pa?


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

president said:


> So you want to (Be a Lumberjack) do you ? what about womans clothing and hanging round in bars,just like yer old pa pa?


How is it you know about such things Peachy?...lmao...


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

1270d said:


> What's the difference if you get a like or not?


A "like" makes me feel welcome?....


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> ...........and the guy that 'welcomed' you to the site has been here about a week. Looks like the F&L section isn't immune after all....



Good point. Where the hell did all the loggers go? You know the ones I mean...the real loggers.


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> A "like" makes me feel welcome?....




Look, this isn't kindergarten. Okay? This is the Forestry and Logging section. We don't spend a lot of unnecessary time and effort looking for ways to salve somebody's injured feelings. Nor do we make a great deal of effort to stroke somebody's ego.
If you have something worthwhile to contribute please feel free to add to the discussions. If you're going to sulk and pout and whine about how you're treated here...when you haven't really given us anything concrete to judge your experience level or even your reason for being here...you might be better off wandering on down to the Firewood section.

Oh, welcome to AS.


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Good point. Where the hell did all the loggers go? You know the ones I mean...the real loggers.


Ya know, it almost sounds like you might be feeling a little envious of West Boaster....There are plenty of women working in the business or growing up with daddy's, brothers, or husbands who do...Point being, some of us cut our teeth on "shop" talk and in doing so we learned...All you men, loggers and fallers alike, get nothing but respect from this southern belle...But gettin back to your snide remark California "good part", everything I read from Westboastfaller says he's the real deal....And welcoming a new member sure as hell shouldn't give you or any other member reason to doubt it...


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Oh, welcome to AS.


Thank you....


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Ya know, it almost sounds like you might be feeling a little envious of West Boaster....There are plenty of women working in the business or growing up with daddy's, brothers, or husbands who do...Point being, some of us cut our teeth on "shop" talk and in doing so we learned...All you men, loggers and fallers alike, get nothing but respect from this southern belle...But gettin back to your snide remark California "good part", everything I read from Westboastfaller says he's the real deal....And welcoming a new member sure as hell shouldn't give you or any other member reason to doubt it...



Not really...his username says quite a bit about him. I don't know if he's genuine or not. He makes a lot of noise but some of what he says about himself is contradictory.
I've known a lot of loggers and fallers. Most of them...especially the ones who are really good at what they do...don't boast. 
The ones who blow in here...just like the ones who show up on a job...yelling about how good they are and what they can do are usually frauds. We get those here from time to time and it usually doesn't take long...same as in the woods...to figure out which ones have more mouth than actual experience.
If Westboastfaller is what he says he is we'll know soon enough. Same thing if he isn't.
Same goes for you.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Ya know, it almost sounds like you might be feeling a little envious of West Boaster....There are plenty of women working in the business or growing up with daddy's, brothers, or husbands who do...Point being, some of us cut our teeth on "shop" talk and in doing so we learned...All you men, loggers and fallers alike, get nothing but respect from this southern belle...But gettin back to your snide remark California "good part", everything I read from Westboastfaller says he's the real deal....And welcoming a new member sure as hell shouldn't give you or any other member reason to doubt it...


here ya go, i gave a like just so ya have one..........yer a chic? thats cool. now what do ya do?
no offence but i have had some trouble following what ya say..........a few of the new guys to tell the truth, don't make a lot of sense.
now i have seen yer sig before some where; somewhere south of the mason dixon line.............
are you storm??


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Not really...his username says quite a bit about him. I don't know if he's genuine or not. He makes a lot of noise but some of what he says about himself is contradictory.
> I've known a lot of loggers and fallers. Most of them...especially the ones who are really good at what they do...don't boast.
> The ones who blow in here...just like the ones who show up on a job...yelling about how good they are and what they can do are usually frauds. We get those here from time to time and it usually doesn't take long...same as in the woods...to figure out which ones have more mouth than actual experience.
> If Westboastfaller is what he says he is we'll know soon enough. Same thing if he isn't.
> Same goes for you.


I didn't read anything contradictory...hummm...wonder what you're going to claim that says about me??...As far as boasting, maybe you're reading the guy wrong...What I get from his posts is he's pretty sincere about wanting to share what it's taken him a lifetime and a few broken bones to learn...As for blowing in here, just blame it on the wind "California Good Part"...Nobody ask me for my logger or faller picture ID when I signed up so who the **** died and left you in charge of checking ID's?....Do I have to be a logger or a faller to join this free site chief?....Oh, and if I'm not one or the other, are you the "logger" who's gonna crank up your hot saw and turn me into the classified section of your local newspaper?....


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> here ya go, i gave a like just so ya have one..........yer a chic? thats cool. now what do ya do?
> no offence but i have had some trouble following what ya say..........a few of the new guys to tell the truth, don't make a lot of sense.
> now i have seen yer sig before some where; somewhere south of the mason dixon line.............


Thanks for the like...Now I'm really confused because you say you can't understand what I say and your buddy says I haven't said anything yet...Which is it Treeslayer?.. Why not cool your Stihl and let a girl get her bearings?...I'm just trying to figure out who's who around here, know what I mean?...Separate the fallers from the loggers and the loggers from the azzholes....So far the azzholes are winning...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 24, 2014)

i think somtimes all of us don't get the humor is all. it takes a little time to figure folks out and know if they joking or not.
getting yer bearings? thats a good idea.
azzholes?.........don't be that quik to judge. you don't yet know who you could wind up befriending here.
thanks for using my handle instead of my home state.


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> i think somtimes all of us don't get the humor is all. it takes a little time to figure folks out and know if they joking or not.
> getting yer bearings? thats a good idea.
> azzholes?.........don't be that quik to judge. you don't yet know who you could wind up befriending here.
> thanks for using my handle instead of my home state.


OK !!! * smiling*...Now I'm feelin it...and thank you Treeslayer...I'm holstering my pistol cause you're totally right!!...


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 24, 2014)

the truth is i have learned alot from these guys. there a good bunch once you get to know them. the thing is all lo cals are different so ya gotta have an open mind and kinda act like yer almost in a whole new place filled with folks from all over that may have different ways of thinking or doing things,........things that could benifit one who wants to learn.


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> the truth is i have learned alot from these guys. there a good bunch once you get to know them. the thing is all lo cals are different so ya gotta have an open mind and kinda act like yer almost in a whole new place filled with folks from all over that may have different ways of thinking or doing things,........things that could benifit one who wants to learn.


^^Good stuff, thanks for sayin..


----------



## Gologit (May 24, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> I didn't read anything contradictory...hummm...wonder what you're going to claim that says about me??...As far as boasting, maybe you're reading the guy wrong...What I get from his posts is he's pretty sincere about wanting to share what it's taken him a lifetime and a few broken bones to learn...As for blowing in here, just blame it on the wind "California Good Part"...Nobody ask me for my logger or faller picture ID when I signed up so who the **** died and left you in charge of checking ID's?....Do I have to be a logger or a faller to join this free site chief?....Oh, and if I'm not one or the other, are you the "logger" who's gonna crank up your hot saw and turn me into the classified section of your local newspaper?....



I usually don't repeat myself. You'll figure out who's who if you're around long enough. It might be fun to watch.


----------



## Slingblade (May 24, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I usually don't repeat myself. You'll figure out who's who if you're around long enough. It might be fun to watch.


OK Gologit, if it makes your feel better to have fun at my expense, have at it...No skin off my azz...And for the record, nobody asked you to repeat yourself, one dose of your sarcasm was enough to give me heartburn...I do appreciate your confidence in my ability to figure out who's who though...If everyone is as vocal as you I should have things compartmentalized in record time...G'nite babe, sweet dreams....


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

**** thats more then gologit has posted in probably a month...

The point he's making and I tried to get at a little sideways, is people in the PNW are either quiet, lyers or crazy, we don't need to holler HELLO at the first sign of a stranger. in fact its better to hang back a bit and see if this new person is going to get someone killed, or just up and quit at the first sign of hard work. Not to mention the tall tales about the Sahara Forest and never being anything but a hook tender or being the side rod up north on a big company show... blah blah whatever... 

I still like the yahoo that was topping redwoods at 5' in dia. 300' in the air...

As far as West Boast... well we'll see so far nothing special, just another kunakian cutter, theres piles of em, most are to busy to be messing around on here or they are logging in a camp somewhere without internet access.

And for Slingblade, Welcome and stuff, hang out a while maybe you can teach us a few things, maybe we can teach you a few, kinda why I still camp out here. Its can be good to have another fashion victim for SlowP to pick on... or maybe gang up on the dudes here... (wait no what the Hel am I thinking...)


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

Oh I forgot the most important thing. A scientific and I mean a real scientific study recently found that getting likes on social media triggers the same thing in our brains as well... lets leave that to consenting adults

In other words I save the likes until they are really deserved.


----------



## Slingblade (May 25, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Oh I forgot the most important thing. A scientific and I mean a real scientific study recently found that getting likes on social media triggers the same thing in our brains as well... lets leave that to consenting adults
> 
> In other words I save the likes until they are really deserved.


Well in that case, Ima gonna bust azz to post something deserving cause when my endorphins are engaged the chips tend to fly...Take care Northman and keep your finger on the button, I could be posting something you find "likable" within the next 24 hours cause we got internet access in my camp!.....Nite, nite Gyppo....


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

That'll do...


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)




----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

Time for this, I think.opcorn:

I am definitely NOT a faller , but I have skied a bit in the Sunny Okanagan (Canada spelled with an A). Our beer has improved since.


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> I didn't realize one needed to be here a certain length of time to recognize someone new and give them a genuine welcoming.since you want to endorse that nonsense post then I will address you with it. whether its 30 post or 30,000 its the thought and sincerity
> behind it unlike your backwards welcoming.
> Half the guys here have a pack mentality and the ones that obviously don't, say what they feel, even if it goes against the popular belief then those are the real people on here to me , that are worth knowing. Its not all about knowledge and war story's, ya dicks...who cares if someones way of rationalizing a theory is Wack! call them on it or politely pass over there post. I have and always will work with headstrong guys that are so wrong on things but that's OK, I not going to argue with them or do I think less of then because THAT knowledge doesn't define that person. That person can have so many other great qualities. People say a lot of things on the internet that they wouldn't say to someones face.
> I'm a faller not a logger and I don't know F***all about it, as you don't know F***all about heli falling as I don't know F***all about redwood falling or falling for a skider or climbing or most chainsaws that haven't been in my hands for thousands of hours. You guys can bet one thing and that's; if I weigh in one something; not like that oil bebate some of us had (which I had on open mind about) but if I'm giving advice on something like some of the models I have had in my hands for 10+ years then I know WTF I'm talking about, honestly unless it falling or a couple of the Husqvarna models that I'm extremely familiar with, then I won't be giving advice.
> ...




Thanks for helping me make my point.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

?That you were nieve about heli falling and that your asking someone to contribute on A thread to what you also can't.

Well when you kick a sleeping dog.
I don't care to repeat myself either so get over the user name as I guoted you post somewhere on about page 66? of "simonized saws
As far as exposing me if I'm not the real deal?
Don't know what the real deal is, unlike you I'm no going to talk out of turn in areas that I know little about, that's just good practice.
I know what I do for a living, got nothing to prove to any one on here, most people are irrelevant to me,25 yrs later...there is no proving ground left.


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

Enough. Can't we just be happy for a bit? If I want to read grumpy, I'll go to the political forum. Actually, it is time to go check out the fleece market at the fire department. Here's a cheery picture. Give it a try. Bye.


----------



## Slingblade (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> Enough. Can't we just be happy for a bit? If I want to read grumpy, I'll go to the political forum. Actually, it is time to go check out the fleece market at the fire department. Here's a cheery picture. Give it a try. Bye.
> View attachment 352050


Good morning all!...


----------



## M.R. (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> Enough. Can't we just be happy for a bit? If I want to read grumpy, I'll go to the political forum. Actually, it is time to go check out the fleece market at the fire department. Here's a cheery picture. Give it a try. Bye.
> View attachment 352050



At least they are dressed, & not waltzing in here with a profile picture
that has the appearance of coming from a gay dating site. You'd think!
One might gain a bit more credibility & set a different Tone..... With the
majority of the gender here being Male.


----------



## 1270d (May 25, 2014)

West boast, if you've got any pics handy of your ground, operations, timber etc, I'd love to see em. (As would others I'm sure). I'm a Midwest hardwood logger and that coastal stuff is pretty interesting. Thanks


----------



## Slingblade (May 25, 2014)

M.R. said:


> At least they are dressed, & not waltzing in here with a profile picture
> that has the appearance of coming from a gay dating site. You'd think!
> One might gain a bit more credibility & set a different Tone..... With the
> majority of the gender here being Male.


I gotta say it, gay or straight those are some fine looking shoulders!...


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

M.R. said:


> At least they are dressed, & not waltzing in here with a profile picture
> that has the appearance of coming from a gay dating site. You'd think!
> One might gain a bit more credibility & set a different Tone..... With the
> majority of the gender here being Male.



I see the bugs are out already *swat ...swat*
I gay dating site? I would have no idea about a picture that's reminiscent of a gay dating site. What do you know about it?
Lmao
If I start getting gay interest I will surly change the picture but so far I met a hot woman on the site that I talked to on the phone and may meet in person after my two weeks recertification in first aid training starting Mon. How many woman have you met?
Do you think men are that homophobic on here about a man with a shirt off. Then stay out of the dry room and off the beaches if they are. And for you....well you surf gay dating sites apparently.
*Rotflmao*
I guess I have to repeat myself for the obtuse!
There is no proving grounds, I run to my own drum,I'm not a follower and it looks like the most I could get out of here so far is some bug bits and typing practice.
Good day


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> I see the bugs are out already *swat ...swat*
> I guy dating site? I would have no idea about a picture that's reminiscent of a guy dating site. What do you know about it?
> Lmao
> If I start getting gay interest I will surly change the picture but so far I met a hot woman on the site that I talked to on the phone and may meet in person after my two weeks recertification in first aid training starting Mon. How many woman have you met?
> ...




Okay honey, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Eccentric (May 25, 2014)

Ah nothing like new bootie showing up and telling us everything we're doing wrong here........

Like I said before.............I thought the F&L forum was immune to the crap that's been infecting the rest of AS............and I was wrong. 

Unsubscribed. Let the new kids pat each other on the back (and use words like "wack"). I'll be elsewhere...


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> Sounds like a good idea younger man.


 Hey WBF...I got a question for you about heli-logging. I've only done about ten years worth of it out of the fifty or so I've been working in the woods, all in the US under Skycranes and Vertols, and I was wondering how you guys in Canada did it. I was thinking that there might be some similarities but since I don't know anything about Canadian logging I could be wrong.
In big timber on cow-face ground do you guys try to keep everything in lead or just let it go where it wants to? On smaller timber is lead important?
How do you get in and out. Do they use like a Hiller or a JetRanger to ferry you guys around or do they make you pack?
How about bucking for weight? Do increases in elevation...say from sea level on up to five or six thousand feet...affect how you buck?
Do you ever get to send in 40's? Do you have to rip butt-cut 16s very often? On the big timber can you lay it out so the choker setters can bonus a log or do you let them just fend for themselves?
What's the wages up there? Do you guys bushel or work by the day? What would be a good average wage?
I'm not prying...just really curious about Canadian logging.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Hey WBF...I got a question for you about heli-logging. I've only done about ten years worth of it out of the fifty or so I've been working in the woods, all in the US under Skycranes and Vertols, and I was wondering how you guys in Canada did it. I was thinking that there might be some similarities but since I don't know anything about Canadian logging I could be wrong.
> In big timber on cow-face ground do you guys try to keep everything in lead or just let it go where it wants to? On smaller timber is lead important?
> How do you get in and out. Do they use like a Hiller or a JetRanger to ferry you guys around or do they make you pack?
> How about bucking for weight? Do increases in elevation...say from sea level on up to five or six thousand feet...affect how you buck?
> ...


Cool for sure, I will reply now I think I have time as I'm off to the coast for that coarse. and a slow typer, i may have a little trouble with some terminology but I understood 90%


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> Cool for sure, I will reply now I think I have time as I'm off to the coast for that coarse. and a slow typer, i may have a little trouble with some terminology but I understood 90%


 LOL...Sorry for the Left Coast logger slang. What words do you want translations for?


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> Cool for sure, I will reply now I think I have time as I'm off to the coast for that coarse. and a slow typer, i may have a little trouble with some terminology but I understood 90%


If you mean in lead as the lay of the wood, I don't cross my wood as habit you may use it to make a bed for bigger logs but most everything breaks near the top so we grade up to the break and if its real big then there may be more merch timber. Anytime you cross your wood then the helicopters pulling that weigh and if its smaller wood we would be using a smaller heli like the Vertol that would max out at
About 9500 lbs on an empty tank. I may have to tune my saw
Different in altitude. no we don't bushel on the coast as I've mentioned before about 575 per day now some over $600 a day. Plus I will get an extra $30,a day for that first aid coarse I speak of. Yes If you have to rip something to make it fly we would do that, may just use wooden wedges for that.
got to go for now I will try finish but I got to head south
Oh yeah and we use a Hughes 500 for transport.
we were taught by the US and Erickson air crane i believed owned Canadian helicopter.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Hey WBF...I got a question for you about heli-logging. I've only done about ten years worth of it out of the fifty or so I've been working in the woods, all in the US under Skycranes and Vertols, and I was wondering how you guys in Canada did it. I was thinking that there might be some similarities but since I don't know anything about Canadian logging I could be wrong.
> In big timber on cow-face ground do you guys try to keep everything in lead or just let it go where it wants to? On smaller timber is lead important?
> How do you get in and out. Do they use like a Hiller or a JetRanger to ferry you guys around or do they make you pack?
> How about bucking for weight? Do increases in elevation...say from sea level on up to five or six thousand feet...affect how you buck?
> ...


A little change in plan ...OK cow -face ground? If its a big cedar snipe or schoolmarm and one is cranked down the hill then that's were its going, nothing you can do about it except chase it down and buck it if there is anything there and buck the chit off your f&b, then fall the other with the lay if you can.
I'm sure the principals all the exact same, except we are doing a lot more retention now apposed to clearcuts. when we work a falling face everything is clearcut in the lay,snags, including sort stubbies and sapling for safe practices for faller and rigging crew. Oh yes I see what you were getting at now about
elevation. Yes we have laminated bucking cards for Dia X length for each helicopter lift specs, our job is to figure the best grade per weigh as you know so as long as we measure our wood then we are not going home because the wood isn't
flying. If there was a change to the spec as for whatever reason then we would has a meeting about things or be notified.(thats out of my pay scale) Ive done 6-7 thousand ft falling pine for an A-star in the rockies that had the bigger engine that could lift 2,600 lbs(not at that elevation) on a empty tank put a good turn would be about 2000lb that was control work for Mountain Pine Beetles and they would fly to an Area close by and light the pile sometime 1500 trees per pile. One time they gave me a Lighter snow shoveler due to elevation as they would bump us in and out in a R-22 (that crashed the following year biding on more work) That job we used a lot of our own judgment on weigh and limbed some bigger branched on bigger pine. One I had to buck it in three
to fly..big pine!
On the coast 5OOOft is a long long ways from the ocean
to long of a turn.$$$$ A minute and a half..2 min turns. Most shows would be close to the ocean. although its steep ground,stumps are higher on heli as well to keep your wood on the hill. We Just pack in from our HP that are decked
using a suitable four stump sequence, we rip boards that meets WCB of BCs standards then, spike with 12"


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 25, 2014)

alright! finely we talkin about logging! not that this flat lander knows what y'all saying, but it is logging so now i'm happy.
this is after all a logging and forestry forum.
keep this up and this place will look like it should.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> alright! finely we talkin about logging! not that this flat lander knows what y'all saying, but it is logging so now i'm happy.
> this is after all a logging and forestry forum.
> keep this up and this place will look like it should.



I agree to that first statement, yeah, I don't think we've done that yet since I've been here. I think that's all I know anyways
so may have a hard time stimulating you any further.
Cheers


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 25, 2014)

at least we have that in common. cheers back at ya...........later


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

You are finding merch wood at elevations of 6000 and 7000 feet? Around here, that's where the stunted stuff near or at the timberline grows, and we are south of you by quite a bit. Must be a special micro-climate? 

Perhaps I misunderstood?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> View attachment 352075
> View attachment 352076



What the Hel happened in that first pic, was it blow down or a dummy faller?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

And west Boast Cow face is steep ****ing ground, steep as in taint nothin but a Heli dragging these logs out steep and Gees boss you wanna tie me off so I can repel down to my strip...


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> What the Hel happened in that first pic, was it blow down or a dummy faller?


 
That was helicopter ground and a faller's strip. They weren't from around here, and I think he was a rookie. Note that it isn't steep ground. The road to that area was washed out, and partly decommissioned. Of course, it would have been more economical to repair the washout because it wasn't very big, but 'ologists do not think in economical terms. So, it and another area with more units, were logged with a helicopter. 

Columbia would not bid on the logging without an agreement that they could use a buncher. That was a no-no.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

ick... How does a guy hang that many up and not figure out he's doing something wrong?

The pick up sticks in the bottom is understandable for a rookie, but that many hung sheeze...


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> You are finding merch wood at elevations of 6000 and 7000 feet? Around here, that's where the stunted. stuff near or at the timberline grows, and we are south of you by quite a bit. Must be a special micro-climate?
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstood?


Yes , you misunderstood, a was talking about the mountain pine beetle epidemic that started in Tweedsmuir park just off the mid coast in BC. and destroyed a great portion of the lodgepole pine in BC and has made it over the rockies and through Alberta heading east. I believe its in Washington as well as I was close to the border that one year (2008) two years I fell for a helicopter with a real nice day rate but mostly
Its called fall and burn and they fly over and see the trees turning colour or they may be red then they mark it with a GPS in the helicopter. Next they will have a tender to eligible contractors to bid and comence work on the probings, which they will hike or snowmobile where they can, following the
Garmin to the exact coordinates, and that's the plot center. The probings crew will do a concentric ground survey. One guy will compass and hip chain out 25 metres (80 ft)and then hang a ribbon and another ribbon at 50 meters (160ft) in north south east and west directions creating four pie shapes quadrants with an inner circle that would only show on the GPS program.
The probers do sweeps through each quadrant at a time
and when they find a tree the GPS shows them exactly where they are standing in the circle then they but a little pencil mark on a scaled paper of the iner and outer circle. All beetle trees
will be be marked with a paint ring or pink ribbon.
Contractor for the fall and burn will have all the average specs
to bid on and the faller will have that paperwork when he gets on site. I have just been day rated to fall for the helicopter for a few seasons and also just gone in with a helper and burn them on site other years for usually $24 and $16 for the helper. (Per tree)There was big money for a while. So no its not salvage.
They used to log it in many accessible places because they got cheap stumpage rates.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2014)

yep the beetle is quietly destroying most of Montana, Eastern Warshington, and Idaho, not sure if its made it to Oregon or Wyoming, but it will.

As yet it hasn't made it across the cascades into Western Warshington... but time will tell.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> What the Hel happened in that first pic, was it blow down or a dummy faller?



Oooops...wrong quote ..right guy
Lol...OK thank you....I was thinking flat ground (cows In the medow goats on the hill) it wasn't jiving with heli falling.
Had me confused.... but then again that's not to hard..lol
I spent some time in POW and Ketchikan AK but just some Gyppo stuff, a wasn't legal to work for Columbia Helicopter.

We would say " its a "f***in' goat show


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Hey WBF...I got a question for you about heli-logging. I've only done about ten years worth of it out of the fifty or so I've been working in the woods, all in the US under Skycranes and Vertols, and I was wondering how you guys in Canada did it. I was thinking that there might be some similarities but since I don't know anything about Canadian logging I could be wrong.
> In big timber on cow-face ground do you guys try to keep everything in lead or just let it go where it wants to? On smaller timber is lead important?
> How do you get in and out. Do they use like a Hiller or a JetRanger to ferry you guys around or do they make you pack?
> How about bucking for weight? Do increases in elevation...say from sea level on up to five or six thousand feet...affect how you buck?
> ...


Oh I mised some of that...bounus a log ?lol
Yes most will send in 40' 12.5 metres with the vertol
lots of poles too,red and yellow,down to a 8" top. the bigger cedar you can scribe lightly and tape first to your break or 15'and you may still get a high grade 40' and as short as 3. 8 meter or5.5 6.4,7.3, 8,7 or 10.1 for shakes blocks.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> You are finding merch wood at elevations of 6000 and 7000 feet? Around here, that's where the stunted stuff near or at the timberline grows, and we are south of you by quite a bit. Must be a special micro-climate?
> 
> Perhaps I misunderstood?


No it wouldn't have been quite that high as I remember looking at the altitude because we were flying high with this one pilot and he was flying about 7600 and we were about 1000ft above the plateaus and peaks in that area so a would say the mountain pine was as high as 5000 5500 is a lot more accurate.


----------



## RandyMac (May 25, 2014)

How odd that you run out of trees before 6000 feet. In the North Sierras, I fell 60" Sugar-pines above 6000 feet, many Red Firs in the 40+ inch range another 1000 feet higher.


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> How odd that you run out of trees before 6000 feet. In the North Sierras, I fell 60" Sugar-pines above 6000 feet, many Red Firs in the 40+ inch range another 1000 feet higher.


 
It's called latitude. 6000 feet is not a good growing elevation here. Subalpine fir, lodgepole and whitebark pine live at that elevation. He's more north than here, so it would seem that the environment would be even more harsh.


----------



## RandyMac (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> It's called latitude. 6000 feet is not a good growing elevation here. Subalpine fir, lodgepole and whitebark pine live at that elevation. He's more north than here, so it would seem that the environment would be even more harsh.



Thx Miss P.


----------



## HuskStihl (May 25, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> How odd that you run out of trees before 6000 feet. In the North Sierras, I fell 60" Sugar-pines above 6000 feet, many Red Firs in the 40+ inch range another 1000 feet higher.


The mountains were a lot higher back then, erosion has since brought them down a few thousand feet.

I'm truly sorry to have just said that Mr. MacKendrick sir. I have no excuse, please don't set me ablaze.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> It's called latitude. 6000 feet is not a good growing elevation here. Subalpine fir, lodgepole and whitebark pine live at that elevation. He's more north than here, so it would seem that the environment would be even more harsh.



Your right, its was right in the Canadian Rockies 'Alpine' any higher and the snow would be there year round also I ran out of earth.. not trees lol but that 5500ft would have to be max at best.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 25, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> The mountains were a lot higher back then, erosion has since brought them down a few thousand feet since.
> 
> I'm truly sorry to have just said that Mr. MacKendrick sir. I have no excuse, please don't set me ablaze.


 That's what I was thinking, i just got corrected rightfully so for be loose with my numbers, rethought it, corrected myself and then got pounded the other way tough crowd..lol


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> tough crowd..lol



Not really. Just experienced.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Not really. Just experienced.


Roger that!


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> So because I take exception to some new guy popping in and telling us what we're doing 'wrong'...................... I'm an a-hole with 'pack mentality', and my unsubscribing from this thread means 'one down'? You sir can take a flying **** at a rolling doughnut.


Hey Eccentric, Gologit, Randy and the rest of you "Bull Of The Woods" wannabe's, how long before a NEW member is no longer considered a NEW member?....Oh and HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY everyone!...


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)




----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> yep the beetle is quietly destroying most of Montana, Eastern Warshington, and Idaho, not sure if its made it to Oregon or Wyoming, but it will.
> 
> As yet it hasn't made it across the cascades into Western Warshington... but time will tell.


i cut a lot of it in central or. in the early 80's.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> i cut a lot of it in central or. in the early 80's.


 
I felt like the Lodgepole specialist in the late 80s and early 90s.


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> View attachment 352241


You're just pizzed because I forgot to mention you..ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## HuskStihl (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Hey Eccentric, Gologit, Randy and the rest of you "Bull Of The Woods" wannabe's, how long before a NEW member is no longer considered a NEW member?....Oh and HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY everyone!...


I'm coming up on 2 years, and it hasn't happened for me yet


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> I'm coming up on 2 years, and it hasn't happened for me yet


Somehow, I'm not surprised HuskStihl....It seems the pack(aging) must approve before the product can be shipped...At the risk of sounding like a girl, hugs sweet pea!....


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

this thread= lol. some over sensitive folks. buck up.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Hey Eccentric, Gologit, Randy and the rest of you "Bull Of The Woods" wannabe's, how long before a NEW member is no longer considered a NEW member?....Oh and HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY everyone!...


 

Gee, I don't know. Maybe when they quit making posts like yours? Maybe when they can contribute something worthwhile? Maybe when they get used to the fact that their mere presence here doesn't impress us very much? Maybe when they let us know, through word or deed, that they know what they're talking about?

Maybe when they quit trying so hard to fit in?

And for what it's worth...RandyMac, Eccentric, and Slowp are some of the finest people I've ever known. They could help you if you let them but it seems like you'd rather piss them off. That's on you.

Go or stay...your choice entirely. Right now it doesn't matter which you decide.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

morn. bob.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> this thread= lol. some over sensitive folks. buck up.



New Jerry Springer episode? "My feelings got hurt on a logger forum and nobody likes me ..."

Maybe Dr. Phil would be better. Dr Phil is for Jerry Springer fans that can read and write.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Somehow, I'm not surprised HuskStihl....It seems the pack(aging) must approve before the product can be shipped...At the risk of sounding like a girl, hugs sweet pea!....


 
Why are you here? Just curious. I came here originally to find out badly needed info (for me) about intermediate supports on skylines. I googled that and ended up here. 

I was able to contribute a bit of info back, instead of turning it into a "you guys are mean to me" thread. If you've worked amongst the savages you will find that they are a blunt speaking lot.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> morn. bob.



Good morning. It's a little foggy in Fortuna this morning but it sure feels good to be on the coast again. How's you and yours?


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

morn ms. p.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Good morning. It's a little foggy in Fortuna this morning but it sure feels good to be on the coast again. How's you and yours?


little rain overnite, but clear this morn. doing well stayin home away from the crowds. you up there working or relaxing.


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Gee, I don't know. Maybe when they quit making posts like yours? Maybe when they can contribute something worthwhile? Maybe when they get used to the fact that their mere presence here doesn't impress us very much? Maybe when they let us know, through word or deed, that they know what they're talking about?
> 
> Maybe when they quit trying so hard to fit in?
> 
> ...


And I wonder why some people have a problem with constipation...Try a little humor once in a while, those frown lines are starting to scare people...lmao...


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> little rain overnite, but clear this morn. doing well stayin home away from the crowds. you up there working or relaxing.



Family stuff. LOL...I didn't even bring a saw with me this trip. Didn't want to be tempted ya know.


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Why are you here? Just curious. I came here originally to find out badly needed info (for me) about intermediate supports on skylines. I googled that and ended up here.
> 
> I was able to contribute a bit of info back, instead of turning it into a "you guys are mean to me" thread. If you've worked amongst the savages you will find that they are a blunt speaking lot.


Why I'm here is NOT anything I need to explain (or justify) to you...If you don't think I have a right to be here, report me and move on..I happen to like this site in spite of the Bulls chitting in the woods.........


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> New Jerry Springer episode? "My feelings got hurt on a logger forum and nobody likes me ..."
> 
> Maybe Dr. Phil would be better. Dr Phil is for Jerry Springer fans that can read and write.


 
Does Dr. Phil still have a show?

I actually know some idiots who went on one of the Springer type shows. She cried on TV, he was told to act like a jerk, which wasn't hard for him. They did it all for a quick trip to New York, the city. Yup, that's well worth looking like an idiot on TV for.

Internet idiocy is not as harmful.

Occasional bursts of the strange bright orb on this damp morning. Should I sing the morning song?


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Why I'm here is NOT anything I need to explain (or justify) to you...If you don't think I have a right to be here, report me and move on..I happen to like this site in spite of the Bulls chitting in the woods.........


 
OK, we recognize your expertise now. I do have a lot of steer manure in my garden and I need to reinforce the fence to keep the Grapple Cat out. 

Way up in the sky
The little birds fly
While down in their nests
The little birds rest
With a wing on the left
And a wing on the right
The little birds sleep
All through the night
The BRIGHT sun comes up
The dew goes away
Good morning
Good morning
The little birds say.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> Why I'm here is NOT anything I need to explain (or justify) to you............


sure ya do. it would go a long way towards you fitting in, .


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Does Dr. Phil still have a show?
> 
> I actually know some idiots who went on one of the Springer type shows. She cried on TV, he was told to act like a jerk, which wasn't hard for him. They did it all for a quick trip to New York, the city. Yup, that's well worth looking like an idiot on TV for.
> 
> ...




Yes, the morning song is good. Thankyou. Morning songs can set the tone for the whole day.

Don't watch Jerry Springer, it's dangerous! It's a known fact that you lose IQ points for every episode you watch. Same with Dr.Phil. You lose fewer IQ points with Dr. Phil but it's still bad.
Hey, I read it on the inter-nest...it must be true.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Yes, the morning song is good. Thankyou. Morning songs can set the tone for the whole day..


 
I sang it one cheery early dark morning to wake a friend who was not a morning person in fire camp. I was told to go do something to the little birds that cannot be posted.

Hmmm, the dew is not going away, the sun did and I am glad I have a lamp on.


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> OK, we recognize your expertise now. I do have a lot of steer manure in my garden and I need to reinforce the fence to keep the Grapple Cat out.
> 
> Way up in the sky
> The little birds fly
> ...


Ooooo, I love this one Slow......


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> "Fitting in is something you Bulls came up with, not me...Why would I want to fit in with a bunch of judgmental A-holes who waste time scratching their balls and whining about the weather??....


 
Some of us only have balls that are tossed for Used Dogs to retrieve. We are not whining. We are discussing the weather. There is a difference.

The fog comes in
On little cat feet

Does anybody know the rest of that??


----------



## HuskStihl (May 26, 2014)

Possibility exists that slingblade=dr proteus=treemandan


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> "Fitting in is something you Bulls came up with, not me...Why would I want to fit in with a bunch of judgmental A-holes who waste time scratching their balls and whining about the weather??....


so your here why? you i'm done with ya. have a nice day unbunching your panties. ha.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Possibility exists that slingblade=dr proteus=treemandan


 
Yah, or one of dem tings dat are under da bridge. 

Here's an intermediate support, or jack, just for the heck of it.


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2014)

a foggy 52, 6th day in a row, yep it is Summer. Bob, will you be in Humboldt on Wednesday?


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

here's a little box i found yesterday.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> a foggy 52, 6th day in a row, yep it is Summer. Bob, will you be in Humboldt on Wednesday?


hows the new crummy , still have some rubber left on the rears.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 26, 2014)

Rainin .........Must be a holiday 

And i cut trees the long way ,you guys do it all wrong ...........


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> hows the new crummy , still have some rubber left on the rears.



she is in the shop getting a bumper to bumper check up and radiator rebuilt. I wanted the wheels and drums pulled, bearings and brakes checked, lines, shoes and cylinders.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> a foggy 52, 6th day in a row, yep it is Summer. Bob, will you be in Humboldt on Wednesday?



Yup. If you and Annie are coming down for your weekly shopping trip maybe we could meet up for lunch.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

I just lit a fire in the woodstove.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Some of us only have balls that are tossed for Used Dogs to retrieve. We are not whining. We are discussing the weather. There is a difference.
> 
> The fog comes in
> On little cat feet
> ...




Yup, but I had to Google it. I remembered it was Carl Sandburg but that's all I could come up with.

The fog comes
on little cat feet.
It sits looking
over harbor and city
on silent haunches
and then moves on.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Possibility exists that slingblade=dr proteus=treemandan



I don't think so. Dan is entertaining and original. His chemical dependency makes for some interesting thought processes and he's always good for a laugh.
Slingblade is just irritating and shrill.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 26, 2014)

You ever get a couple boards for the springboards yet Bob ?,when i cut into that log and looked at the grains i thought those grains might work for a couple


----------



## northmanlogging (May 26, 2014)

For Freja's sake folks... Talk about a derail. Some folks just don't understand when to shut up and listen do they?

Hey Pac where'd you find that tooter box, out in the bushes somewhere's or hiding in the back of the shop?


----------



## northmanlogging (May 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Possibility exists that slingblade=dr proteus=treemandan




Naw slingblade has manners... sort of... dan was mostly just an ass.


----------



## Slingblade (May 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Naw slingblade has manners... sort of... dan was mostly just an ass.


I'm real, I'm a woman, I was "invited" to view the site by a BC faller who is a good friend....He has been teaching me things about his world because I showed a genuine interest and because I wanted to learn for personal reasons...I joined the site on impulse, I guess it was a stooopid move on my part...Northman, thanks, just thanks!...You're a smart (perceptive) man and I appreciate your support....I cleaned out my profile and sent a request to have it deleted...Be patient, since today is a holiday, it might take awhile.....Oh yeah, I'm am the furthest thing from a troll you will ever encounter SlowP, but I do have a great sense of humor and an addiction to adventure...Maybe, just maybe there is a little logger/faller "groupie" blood running through my veins too, most of you guys are sexy as hell... *grin*...Bad boys with a tender heart and an open mind... Adios amigos!!


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

Gologit said:


> I don't think so. Dan is entertaining and original. His chemical dependency makes for some interesting thought processes and he's always good for a laugh.
> Slingblade is just irritating and shrill.


 
Shrill is not a good word to use...think....please.

It was laughed at yesterday, by a slob looking vendor, when the usual "Look! A woman carrying an axe!" was made as it is done everytime I have bought an axe, or a hoedad at the swap meet. I said, "And I know how to use it." An aquaintance was nearby and said, "She does." The slob had to save face, and mumbled something about a high, shrill voice=shouldn't have an axe. 

I'm sure he wins over a lot of customers. Not..


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Shrill is not a good word to use...think....please.



Noted.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

Slingblade said:


> I'm real, I'm a woman, I was "invited" to view the site by a BC faller who is a good friend....He has been teaching me things about his world because I showed a genuine interest and because I wanted to learn for personal reasons...I joined the site on impulse, I guess it was a stooopid move on my part...Northman, thanks, just thanks!...You're a smart (perceptive) man and I appreciate your support....I cleaned out my profile and sent a request to have it deleted...Be patient, since today is a holiday, it might take awhile.....Oh yeah, I'm am the furthest thing from a troll you will ever encounter SlowP, but I do have a great sense of humor and an addiction to adventure...Maybe, just maybe there is a little logger/faller "groupie" blood running through my veins too, most of you guys are sexy as hell... *grin*...Bad boys with a tender heart and an open mind... Adios amigos!!


well there ya go. that was not so hard. leave if you must , but understand that on the internets it some times takes longer for folks to warm up to other folks that come in and start off as kinda pushy. hang around if ya want who knows you might find we are not as bad as you might initially think. have a wonderful day.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> well there ya go. that was not so hard. leave if you must , but understand that on the internets it some times takes longer for folks to warm up to other folks that come in and start off as kinda pushy. hang around if ya want who knows you might find we are not as bad as you might initially think. have a wonderful day.



Yup.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> For Freja's sake folks... Talk about a derail. Some folks just don't understand when to shut up and listen do they?
> 
> Hey Pac where'd you find that tooter box, out in the bushes somewhere's or hiding in the back of the shop?


just diggin threw things. every time i start pokein around i find something i did not know i had or had forgotten about. get's worse every day.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 26, 2014)

paccity said:


> well there ya go. that was not so hard. leave if you must , but understand that on the internets it some times takes longer for folks to warm up to other folks that come in and start off as kinda pushy. hang around if ya want who knows you might find we are not as bad as you might initially think. have a wonderful day.


can't like this enough..........also couldn't think of the words.
i tried to get the pair of um to just read a lil bit and figure us out. we all different.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 26, 2014)

slowp said:


> Shrill is not a good word to use...think....please.
> 
> It was laughed at yesterday, by a slob looking vendor, when the usual "Look! A woman carrying an axe!" was made as it is done everytime I have bought an axe, or a hoedad at the swap meet. I said, "And I know how to use it." An aquaintance was nearby and said, "She does." The slob had to save face, and mumbled something about a high, shrill voice=shouldn't have an axe.
> 
> I'm sure he wins over a lot of customers. Not..


reminds me of a time i got the wife to bid on a roll of 3/4 cable..........she got it and rolled it to the truck while i bid on somthing else...........she got some funny looks lol. some dude said hey whats a chic gonna do with that.........insert face in palm here.


----------



## slowp (May 26, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> reminds me of a time i got the wife to bid on a roll of 3/4 cable..........she got it and rolled it to the truck while i bid on somthing else...........she got some funny looks lol. some dude said hey whats a chic gonna do with that.........insert face in palm here.


 
What I fail to get is why? They have half the world population more or less, that they could win over as customers. Make more money. Yet, they continue to mock us. The Chehalis saw shops are the first two I've ever felt comfortable in. The big one even has TWO restrooms and we can try on clothes in there.


----------



## Eccentric (May 26, 2014)

Mr WBF has been placed on 'ignore'. He probably doesn't know what being placed on 'ignore' means in relation to the site....


----------



## RandyMac (May 26, 2014)

I saw a three log load last Wednesday, was OG Redwood too. Nasty looking resid, first cut was maybe 48", was probably 80"+ at butt. It went to Korbel.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 26, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Possibility exists that slingblade=dr proteus=treemandan


Nope, not him. I also have deleted some of the post that were not appropriate to this forum.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 26, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I saw a three log load last Wednesday, was OG Redwood too. Nasty looking resid, first cut was maybe 48", was probably 80"+ at butt. It went to Korbel.


wow, best i ever saw was 4..........they hard to load, trees that big don't sit right on the trailer............like you could get more than two on the bottom but not three.


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, best i ever saw was 4..........they hard to load, trees that big don't sit right on the trailer............like you could get more than two on the bottom but not three.



One log loads are even more impressive. They used to dig a pit for the truck to back into and then push the log on sideways with a Cat or an A frame of some kind. They didn't have stakes in those days, just cheese-blocks and you had to make your first shot your best.
Notice that this log has been ripped...probably for weight. The small log that they're using for a bumper is called a brow log.
I remember seeing logs loaded like this when I was a kid.


----------



## paccity (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Trx250r180 (May 26, 2014)

Well the 7 load one i saw the other day is not so cool anymore..........


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

Gologit said:


> One log loads are even more impressive. They used to dig a pit for the truck to back into and then push the log on sideways with a Cat or an A frame of some kind. They didn't have stakes in those days, just cheese-blocks and you had to make your first shot your best.
> Notice that this log has been ripped...probably for weight. The small log that they're using for a bumper is called a brow log.
> I remember seeing logs loaded like this when I was a kid.


That's a beer can if I ever saw one....I did see an off road logging truck once coming down the switch backs with one 'stick' and two poles on top. before my falling days. Still lots of big cedar in the BC inlets. Watching a youtude vid the other day "springboard (Canadian style) its a nice shot falling a yellow cedar but click on that and it will show some others.
Redwoods and a nice red cedar called " helping my buddy with a big one" yes brow log ( support log) we use in the snow with beetle wood...using the snags for foundation.. Or beds.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2014)

Gologit said:


> One log loads are even more impressive. They used to dig a pit for the truck to back into and then push the log on sideways with a Cat or an A frame of some kind. They didn't have stakes in those days, just cheese-blocks and you had to make your first shot your best.
> Notice that this log has been ripped...probably for weight. The small log that they're using for a bumper is called a brow log.
> I remember seeing logs loaded like this when I was a kid.



Looks like I'll be doing some of this in the near future, not enough for a self loader, and no short log loaders want to return my calls anyway, sooo, its parbuckle them onto the ole trailer and see if I can make it to the mill without getting arrested... Granted they aren't nearly as big as this but it will still be a good looking load behind a single axle ferd.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Looks like I'll be doing some of this in the near future, not enough for a self loader, and no short log loaders want to return my calls anyway, sooo, its parbuckle them onto the ole trailer and see if I can make it to the mill without getting arrested... Granted they aren't nearly as big as this but it will still be a good looking load behind a single axle ferd.


Lol


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Well the 7 load one i saw the other day is not so cool anymore..........



Yawn.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> That's a beer can if I ever saw one....I did see an off load logging truck once coming down the switch backs with one 'stick' and two poles on top. before my falling days. Still lots of big cedar in the BC inlets. Watching a youtude vid the other day "springboard (Canadian style) its a nice shot falling a yellow cedar but click on that and it will show some others.
> Redwoods and a nice red cedar called " helping my buddy with a big one" yes brow log ( support log) we use in the snow with beetle wood...using the snags for foundation.. Or beds.



Do you know Daniel? Helping my buddy with a big one guy?


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Do you know Daniel? Helping my buddy with a big one guy?


No ...I was trying to figure out the bullbuck, its looks like Ted
Who is a big falling contracter but I'm only looking off of my phone. so its hard to make it out....


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2014)

No clue who the bullbuck was. I know Daniel from a few other sites besides this one.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> No clue who the bullbuck was. I know Daniel from a few other sites besides this one.


Don't know lots of guys, lots by name and stories only.
Some I've just seen their gear flying out with their names on and recognize names but may not cross paths working for the same company. could have 6 jobs going so you just shift in and out with that crew. Some guys are to proud to leave the coast either and struggle in hard time's with payments. I work all over as forestry has been back for 5 years now on the coast so I set up a limited company again. to work where I'm from. but in absence of coast falling I had lots of work in seismic and still do. That starts in June when the road bans come off as they wait for the frost to come out of the ground.
much of that is busheling plus 4X4 and side by side rentals
so the money is about $200 more with equipment.
Its been in full boom on the coast though for 5 years.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> No clue who the bullbuck was. I know Daniel from a few other sites besides this one.


The coast we have our own companies and carry our own compensation.


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2014)

Daniel is canadiancarguy on here


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 27, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> Daniel is canadiancarguy on here


Oh yeah don't know ...I think i saw the user name?
I think I remember canadiansawguy ? or thesawguy?
That saw guy had a thread and he was claiming he was the one that was first doing the domer with 266 or 670
50 mm???back in 98..think he's from Vancouver area.
I worked with this young guy in tahsis that make a cool video with a good sound track and checked it out on his lap top in camp and said it was on you tube under timber falling but I could never find it. Called " Chips flying squirrels crying"


----------



## mdavlee (May 27, 2014)

I may know the video you're talking about. Daniel is a called an builds a few saws also.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2014)

BC falling job


----------



## JakeG (May 27, 2014)

I'd trade ridin' a desk for that any day.


----------



## RandyMac (May 27, 2014)

I somehow think that the UK limb lopper didn't picture the job to be quite like that.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2014)

It's not just BC ground. That looks like Warshington ground too. Knees start throbbing when you are in the early 30s. It might be a combination of steep ground and weather.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> BC falling job


"Every picture tells a story don't it"

Looks lik e a guy I have 'cut with'; in Kwatsie bay;Trevor (not the clearest of pics) but it looks like an older pic.... not wearing any Hi-vis..unless he's wearing hi-vis suspenders that aren't so hi-vis. Looks like a older saw...looking at the Dogs(spikes) 394?.
Foggy time of day, if its heli falling they are probley standing down due to visibility,
as they would not have heli support in the case of an injury. Hence the picture show.

Thinking the smaller, possibly Douglas fir spiked down the hill opposite the lay must be a recent blow down or felled to mitigate a hazard above before cutting his lower face.
The log appears not to be of proper specs for salvage on that job as he didn't cut the break 100% out,while he was there. It may have been good in its fuller length but one of the quickest ways to get killed doing that kind off falling is to not cut your blow down or saplings that you fall opposite your lay in close proximity to your stump. Obviously
your experienced with big wood on steep ground and are familiar why.(uprooting trees or snags above or knocking a boulder loose.)
Looks like nice Doug fir, possible east coast of Vancouver island. definitely a little dryer of a wet belt.
"Every picture tells a story don't it"

* @ Eccentric:No Mr WBF doesn't no what ignore means in relation to the site
but I'm pretty sure its not something that's going to get me killed, like in relation to my job.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I somehow think that the UK limb lopper didn't picture the job to be quite like that.


I would think if he read this thread he would think we most are all nuts over here.

IDK, to the OP! if you come here you could have a good business in residential work doing what your doing there,in BCs lower mainland and be home every night (get a stump grinder) your young and perhaps single and hasn't thought about that yet but its true you have the climbing experience to fall back on (no pun intended)
Also if you want a challenge, go do single stem on the coast and see if you got the nuts for that, Maybe 1 in 15 or 1 in 20 ?climbers could make that transition.I believe you finish school at 15yrs there so you may have four years experience already at 19.
You could probably challenge the Enforn fallers with your experience or do the Enform fallers entry ticket and that would be enough to get in to a gas and oil job but not fall over 6" (15cm) bit of a grey area there as you would be working with a certified faller ...BC or Enform. Or you could get familiar with
the full wrap handle bar and all falling procedures by reading your flip books then go out into the sticks somewhere and practice on snags, until your ready. You can certify in little wood on flat ground and its about 12 hundred to challenge,
BCs fallers is about $1400 to challenge if you made the requirements. Either way Enform out of Calgary purchased
the rights to adopt the BC fallers to put their name on it but it is not as widely excepted like on the coast or fighting fires.
it does however give you the right to challenge the BC fallers
if you feel you would need it, Not a lot of production hand falling in the province unless its coast areas as its all feller bunchers.On fires and in gas n oil it is all DTF, ('Danger Tree' falling or faller) There is lots of smaller tickets that go along with that industry also. Mandatory one day First aid, one day H2S Alive (hydrogen sulfide) Are the main two Now DTA (Danger tree assessor) is coming in to industry Which is $450 per module which there all three modules (harvesting & siviculture, wildland fires & parks and rec) good for 4years.
In the city it would be an advantage to have your ISA or for veg management careers like BC hydro.
You my make a 6 figure annual and maybe a lot more if you had a successful tree company in the city but, this dollars is only worth half the pound sterling.
Nothing I speak of is unachievable, if you want it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 28, 2014)

6"? i heard this before but it seems silly


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> 6"? i heard this before but it seems silly


Lol..well it does, for one they would be practicing on a tree that
doesn't need falling cuts as its under 6" yet they have to carry a 3.5LB pined Axe with a17"handle and three wedges at all times because its part of the coarse. They can still practice on bigger cuts on stumps. It helps but there's more to falling than just three precise cut, the way you go about it is so much more.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 28, 2014)

yes sir it is. wedges ain't much good on 6" bushes. the county guy here said he was certified B for 16" sticks............i LMAO. no disrespect to any one.
the powers that be are just silly.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2014)

My last Red Card had the rating of "up to 48"+" on it. Rules were different back then.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> yes sir it is. wedges ain't much good on 6" bushes. the county guy here said he was certified B for 16" sticks............i LMAO. no disrespect to any one.
> the powers that be are just silly.



Roger that!
Yes the powers that be...that's funny as a BCer it would be fine to talk on the internet about weed or growing I'm sure but I don't think to many fallers here would talk about 'dirty little tricks'.? Its like there's more fear about keeping your livelihood with WCB of BC than weed, that's criminal for many.
Yes and the wedging on small Dia most guys up north province use 8" or have one 5" wedge for something small and haven't learnt to use proper wedges sticking them in sideways or are they comfortable doing there back cut first on small diameter against the lean. (Certified guys) I only use K&H
wedges 10" and 12" grass valley Medford ,Oregon.
Never let you down, they stick nice in frozen wood, and if you have one sit back on your bar on smaller Dia you can always get out with a 12" sideways in frozen wood.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> My last Red Card had the rating of "up to 48"+" on it. Rules were different back then.


 Restrictions ? I didn't realize there was restrictions in some states, just thought it was just a break in period then you would be on your own.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> Restrictions ? I didn't realize there was restrictions in some states, just thought it was just a break in period then you would be on your own.



Red Card = USFS Fire Certification, it wasn't the easiest to get that rating.

In my region, you worked with an old guy first, then maybe, you might be on your own. They didn't trust maverick or self taught fallers in the high value timber.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

Ah, ok, interesting, until this thread I wasn't aware
of any lower 48 or UK standards or restrictions.
and what's North California's definition or an old guy..lol


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2014)

In my case, they were really old, 50s early 60s


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

Lol gotcha


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 28, 2014)

Westboastfaller said:


> Ah, ok, interesting, until this thread I wasn't aware
> of any lower 48 or UK standards or restrictions.
> and what's North California's definition or an old guy..lol


yea the uk does have restrictions according to a member there..........kinda like what yer talkin about.

if i busted a high value stick the ol man would kick mah arse lol. he certified me not to bust trees.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 28, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea the uk does have restrictions according to a member there..........kinda like what yer talkin about.
> 
> if i busted a high value stick the ol man would kick mah arse lol. he certified me not to bust trees.


Lmao well its hard to do on the coast here at times because the ground is not very conducive to the size of timber or is that the other way around Guess it doesn't matter how you slice it. In that regard. Sure you are going to want to avoid pounding
it over stumps where you can. Generally its not if it breaks it where it breaks. Like they said to me its not if you die its when you die..lol..nice guys eh.

Well I was glad to here there was other training standards in affect.
I know people feel different about that and I know just because they past I standard doesn't make them good by all means, in some jobs like gas & oil many with tickets are nothing but an invoice for the prime or sub contractor.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> In my case, they were really old, 50s early 60s




Yup, that's old alright. Really really old. Ancient even. Probably had moss growing on their north side.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Yup, that's old alright. Really really old. Ancient even. Probably had moss growing on their north side.


Oh it was worse than it...crap I'm that age now.


----------



## Eccentric (May 28, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Oh it was worse than it...crap I'm that age now.




Any moss?


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Any moss?




The sideburns?


----------



## RandyMac (May 29, 2014)

no moss, yet.

saw a tasty log truck accident at Big Lagoon yesterday, yes at that curve.


----------



## kentishman (May 29, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea the uk does have restrictions according to a member there..........kinda like what yer talkin about.
> .



There is a qualification you have to do here for anything you can think of. Technically I need to go on a day long course to pull a trailer (just behind a car) on the road. The chainsaw tickets you have to have if you are earning a living with it.


CS30 maintain the chain saw
-
CS 31a fell small trees (conifer)

CS31b fell small trees (broadleaf)

CS 32a fell medium trees (conifer)

CS 32 b fell medium trees (broadleaf)

CS 33a fell large trees (conifer)

CS 33b fell large trees (broadleaf)

CS 34 clear individual windblown trees

CS 35 clear multiple windblown trees

CS 36 cross-cut and stack produce

CS 37 breakdown medium sized broad-leafed crowns

CS 38 climb trees and perform aerial rescue

CS 39 operate the chainsaw from a rope and harness

CS 40 carry out pruning operations

CS 41 carry out dismantling operations

For machinery use there are the same things but they are not so much of a legal requirement but a lot of landowners and employers want them. The worst part is that there are different tests for each type of forwarder you can imagine; 6 wheel, 8 wheel, tractor based, roof mounted crane, bunk mounted crane, trailer mounted crane. Buy a new machine and you can find yourself unqualified!


----------



## Samlock (May 29, 2014)

Do you need UK tickets these days if you're running your own business as well?


----------



## kentishman (May 29, 2014)

Samlock said:


> Do you need UK tickets these days if you're running your own business as well?



Yes, the same. If you're earning money with a saw, forest, garden, wherever, and the HSE (Health and Safety Executive) catch you without tickets and PPE, you're up in court.


----------



## Samlock (May 29, 2014)

kentishman said:


> Yes, the same. If you're earning money with a saw, forest, garden, wherever, and the HSE (Health and Safety Executive) catch you without tickets and PPE, you're up in court.



Oh, I guess flashing my Finnish library card and telling it's an EU matching uber sensei magic qualification wouldn't bluff them out anymore...

Bad news, because in the future we possibly might go back to Surrey for some time, and I had this idea might as well carry my equipment there and do some tree work.


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 29, 2014)

kentishman said:


> There is a qualification you have to do here for anything you can think of. Technically I need to go on a day long course to pull a trailer (just behind a car) on the road. The chainsaw tickets you have to have if you are earning a living with it.
> 
> 
> CS30 maintain the chain saw
> ...


So I'm from there, and can live and work anywhere in Europe
but I'm not a climber so I would imagine work would be slim to none for me, not to mention, very humbling or maybe more annoying if I couldn't grandfather in with my Certification from here.
Here' a list of some of the crazy in house tickets I had to do to cut for Clean Harbors in Canada for gas & oil...25 in total..
There are industry standard tickets the main ones
which I have like petroleum safety training (PST) that covers most of the ones I will list...apart from the bizarre.. Lol

Standard would be:
I-2days with transportation endorsement ; first aid -expires 2yrs
Transportation of Dangerous goods (TGD)
1 day H2S alive-expires -3yrs
PST
WHIMIS (workplace hazardous materials information system)
UTV training cource
Snowmobile course
Fallers or fallers entry may be excepted on some jobs.
Also Danger Tree Assessers ticket (DTA) expired 4 yrs.
Three different moduals, 2days each
S-100 fire suppression(annual refresher)
Bear awearness
Although these tickets were obtained from excepted industry
training facilities,companies still want you to do there's lesser
in house tickets that are only good for that company so the clients won't except them. we could work for many companies a year.

In house tickets ;most all mentioned above except DTA
Many were covered in the PST such as;
-cargo securement, winching &vechicle recovery
-off HWY defensive driving.
-UTV awearness- fire& safety - drug& alcohol awareness
-steping , lifting &handling - PPE awareness -lockout, tag out
-H2S awareness -TDG - WHiMIS - bear awearness
Then they had tests:
-Hearing consevation -audiometric testing
-pre-access drug -pre access alcohol test
-fallers competency ....for every job in G&O
more in house with Clean Harbous.....
-Large ungulates- conivores- Bloodborne pathogens
-noxious plants,insects,spiders,scorpions & snakes
-wild life Zoonoses? Just had to Google that one...but I got a ticket for it. (Means disease spread between Humans and
animals) I wasn't planning on sexing any of them but if I do I will be sure to use a condom.


----------



## kentishman (May 30, 2014)

Samlock said:


> Bad news, because in the future we possibly might go back to Surrey for some time, and I had this idea might as well carry my equipment there and do some tree work.



Oh what part of Surrey? We're on the Kent/Surrey border. Have you done any forestry work here?


----------



## Samlock (May 31, 2014)

kentishman said:


> Oh what part of Surrey? We're on the Kent/Surrey border. Have you done any forestry work here?



My wife was involved in a project, which took her to spend most of last spring in the UK. We found a flat not far from the big one airport - it might have been Greater London too, I'm not sure. Now she has applied for continuation. This year I mostly did nothing there, which was great. But if there will be a next time, I'd rather do some work.

No, I haven't done tree/forestry work in the UK. I did carpentry as a lad in the 90's up North. At the time there was some discussion about my chainsaw ticket, but it wasn't that serious at all.


----------

